# First cycle advice



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Dont want to break any rules here about posting.

Noticed there are certain websites who offer 3 month bulk or cut packages.

Is it worth trying this followed by 2 months of Pct afterwards to block estrogen rebalance natural tes levels then repeat?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Protek5 (Apr 19, 2021)

There’s a sticky on this at the top by swole troll on your first cycle that’s all the information you need mate a simple test E cycle be the cheapest and then you can start adding different compounds later down the line.


----------



## a06369437 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi Mr.Wolf

Firstly, let's take a step back. What is your current position (age, training experience, diet etc)? If you are under 25 (neurological maturity), are not close to your natural potential or have not got your diet in check, then I would hold off on even looking. 

Providing you don't tick any of the boxes above then I would, first of all, make sure you have done your research. Like, have you figured out what compound(s) you want to run and a what dose? How long do you want to run your cycle? What AI's and PCT compounds will you be using or have on hand? When will you start the PCT after finishing your blast and how will you dose it?

If the above questions seem overwhelming then hopefully this template will help:


Get your blood work done pre-cycle. The more biomarkers you can afford to test for the better but make sure you are definitely testing your baseline hormone levels. Medichecks offer a range of services including an at-home finger prick test. You can get results within 4-6 days of sending off your sample. Once you have the results you need to check carefully for any outstanding health concerns. The guys on here will be more than willing to help with the analysis!


Do your research on sources, if you can get hold of pharma grade stuff then great! If you use a UGL (underground lab) then take the time to really check the lab reputation and source! Make sure you have everything in hand before starting the cycle, PCT included!


If your bloods look good to go then you will need to decide on your cycle. As it is your first time I would recommend the following

- Test Enanthate or Cypionate 300mg per week. You will see a lot of people suggesting 500mg of Test per week but I feel this is not needed. You will grow well on 300mg seeing as the compound is novel to your body. You will also be less likely to experience side effects on a lower dose. You want to pin twice a week and run the cycle for 10-12 weeks.

-You should have an AI on hand like Amridex in case you experience symptoms of high estrogen levels. Be careful with AI's, only use if needed, you don't want to totally crash your estrogen! I would advise on getting blood work done 5 weeks into your cycle to make sure everything is looking ok.

-Run Clomid and Nolva as PCT once your cycle is over. Don't start PCT for Enanthate or Cypionate the usual bro science '2 weeks later'. I would start it 3 weeks after your last pin due to the half-life of the compounds. You can find lots of good threads on this forum explaining doses.


Get your blood work done after you finish your PCT to check if everything is back to baseline level.

Side note: I am open to reviewing my advice if anyone has anything different they would recommend?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Swole Troll's "It's not that...


PLEASE KEEP ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING TOPICS IN THE RELEVANT INDIVIDUAL THREADS this thread is designed merely as quick access So here it is guys my series of threads designed to take you from knowing little to nothing about proper usage of PED's and ancillaries all the way through a...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Protek5 said:


> There’s a sticky on this at the top by swole troll on your first cycle that’s all the information you need mate a simple test E cycle be the cheapest and then you can start adding different compounds later down the line.


Thankyou sir I'll have a look


a06369437 said:


> Hi Mr.Wolf
> 
> Firstly, let's take a step back. What is your current position (age, training experience, diet etc)? If you are under 25 (neurological maturity), are not close to your natural potential or have not got your diet in check, then I would hold off on even looking.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for all your input.

I'm 31 185cm 84.4kg doing a ppl at 16% bf.
Pretty on top of eating clean, just fine tuning the macros.

In terms of getting the the products themselves are these online sites generally safe interms of the quality of what you're getting etc?

I'll check out the bloodwork now, does that need to be done precycle? Or could I do one now if I was looking to start a cycle in a months time?

Once again, appreciate the input.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Mr.wolf said:


> Thankyou sir I'll have a look
> 
> 
> Many thanks for all your input.
> ...


Many times this has been asked 









Swole Troll's "It's not that...


PLEASE KEEP ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING TOPICS IN THE RELEVANT INDIVIDUAL THREADS this thread is designed merely as quick access So here it is guys my series of threads designed to take you from knowing little to nothing about proper usage of PED's and ancillaries all the way through a...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk





That's literally all you need to know


----------



## a06369437 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mr.wolf said:


> Thankyou sir I'll have a look
> 
> 
> Many thanks for all your input.
> ...


If you find a good source (a lot out there) then Testerone Enanthate or Cypionate is generally good quality. The cost of producing is really low and the raws used to make the compound are fairly easy to source. I don't see the need for people to make bunk Test!

You should be fine testing your bloodwork now! As long as you don't drastically change anything between now and when you start your cycle!


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

a06369437 said:


> If you find a good source (a lot out there) then Testerone Enanthate or Cypionate is generally good quality. The cost of producing is really low and the raws used to make the compound are fairly easy to source. I don't see the need for people to make bunk Test!
> 
> You should be fine testing your bloodwork now! As long as you don't drastically change anything between now and when you start your cycle!


That's really quite wrong bro, there's an abundance of fake testosterones out there. 

Enanthate is fine takes ages to do anything or come out your system Tho. Half life 4.5 days

Propionate is used for faster results, more of an on feeling. Half life 1.5 days

Be Very careful about the brand / lab you pick. There really are a lot of fakes mate


----------



## a06369437 (Oct 21, 2021)

GTWMT said:


> That's really quite wrong bro, there's an abundance of fake testosterones out there.
> 
> Enanthate is fine takes ages to do anything or come out your system Tho. Half life 4.5 days
> 
> ...


I agree, hence why I said if you find a good source and why I said this in my initial post - 'Do your research on sources, if you can get hold of pharma grade stuff then great! If you use a UGL (underground lab) then take the time to really check the lab reputation and source!'


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hence all ya like. Ego restored? Like you can't just come in here acting like Dr Haliwax


----------



## a06369437 (Oct 21, 2021)

If you got offended by me using the word 'hence' then I apologise. Not on here to argue or have an 'ego'. Just want to be as helpful as possible. I was just quoting my original post which you didn't appear to have read.

Let's not hijack this guys thread any further with off-topic material.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

a06369437 said:


> If you got offended by me using the word 'hence' then I apologise. Not on here to argue or have an 'ego'. Just want to be as helpful as possible. I was just quoting my original post which you didn't appear to have read.
> 
> Let's not hijack this guys thread any further with off-topic material.


Better yet mate? You don't need to keep repeating your self, or proving you've already said something like the egotist Dr Haliwax


----------



## a06369437 (Oct 21, 2021)

Can you point out where I have repeated myself and I can take that feedback on board? Do you mean where I quoted my original message? You called me out for being 'really quite wrong bro' before reading everything I had posted. If pointing you in the direction of the original text has offended you then I am sorry.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

a06369437 said:


> Can you point out where I have repeated myself and I can take that feedback on board? Do you mean where I quoted my original message? You called me out for being 'really quite wrong bro' before reading everything I had posted. If pointing you in the direction of the original text has offended you then I am sorry.


Have you more to add? Stop acting like Dr Marvin Candle bro lol it doesn't matter. Man. This question has been answered many times. It's all good. The whole damn thing is a repeat that's been going for about 15 years lol


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

a06369437 said:


> Can you point out where I have repeated myself and I can take that feedback on board? Do you mean where I quoted my original message? You called me out for being 'really quite wrong bro' before reading everything I had posted. If pointing you in the direction of the original text has offended you then I am sorry.


Sorry bro it's not you, you're tryna help out with good advise. I know. Ignore me mate 🙏


----------



## Tman64 (Oct 15, 2021)

Couldn't put it better and or simpler.


----------



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Both offering sound advice chaps as I'm new to this all its appreciated, I'll do my research based on your's suggestions ✌


----------



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

Tman64 said:


> Couldn't put it better and or simpler.


Yep cheers chaps, got my blood books. Will take it from there.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Psycarb said:


> BANNED!!!!!!!


Agreed, ****ing juice heads, now ban me for saying ****ing


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Psycarb said:


> You’re already banned brah I can’t ban you again!! Can I???


Just do it and stop arguing Omid


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Psycarb said:


> Omid is a monumental hard on brah I’d definitely bum him!!


He's a floppy willy man


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Psycarb said:


> But he knows his vitamins and the effects of caffeine…well he thought he did.


Yeah, you mustn't argue, admin will threaten you lol (that's why everyone's leaving) lmfao


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

I


Psycarb said:


> The problem with the world brah is there’s too many entitled cock suckers brah!!


 Can see why you are the way you are in here now, and can't blaim you tbh. You should have told me two days ago instead of just round and round the garden lol. I get it, and tbh I'm doing the same now. Lmfao bunch of ****s


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr.wolf said:


> Dont want to break any rules here about posting.
> 
> Noticed there are certain websites who offer 3 month bulk or cut packages.
> 
> ...


A good first cycle would be 250mg Testosterone Enanthate/cypionate and 30mg Dianabol, keep it super simple and put all your focus and energy into diet and training.

Also investing in this book is HIGHLY recommended.




__





Buy Molecular Nutrition Anabolics 11th Edition Book


Buy Molecular Nutrition Anabolics 11th Edition from Predator Nutrition and get FREE bonus gifts, FREE next day delivery, FREE loyalty points with all orders. Predator Nutrition




www.predatornutrition.com


----------



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

29590 said:


> A good first cycle would be 250mg Testosterone Enanthate/cypionate and 30mg Dianabol, keep it super simple and put all your focus and energy into diet and training.
> 
> Also investing in this book is HIGHLY recommended.
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.predat...lecular-nutrition/anabolics-11th-edition.html[/URL][/URL]





29590 said:


> A good first cycle would be 250mg Testosterone Enanthate/cypionate and 30mg Dianabol, keep it super simple and put all your focus and energy into diet and training.
> 
> Also investing in this book is HIGHLY recommended.
> http://[URL]https://www.predatornut...lecular-nutrition/anabolics-11th-edition.html[/URL]


Nice one I'll have a look


----------



## Mr.wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

29590 said:


> A good first cycle would be 250mg Testosterone Enanthate/cypionate and 30mg Dianabol, keep it super simple and put all your focus and energy into diet and training.
> 
> Also investing in this book is HIGHLY recommended.
> 
> ...


30mg dianabol weekly orally?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr.wolf said:


> 30mg dianabol weekly orally?


Dbol is taken daily not weekly when talking 30mg. Come on. Do some research


----------

